# Weevil drinking from drop of water (pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Last weekend I sat down and built a flash diffuser using foamcore, white paper and white duct tape. I wanted something that would be super quick to set-up with the flash mounted directly onto the camera hotshoe (I am a big believer in the KISS principle). The working distance for my 35mm macro lens is only 3.5 cm when is focussed to maximum (1:1) magnification, so I needed a diffuser that would effectively light a subject at that distance. 

The new diffuser is strong but extremely light, and fits snugly on the flash (and cost pennies to make). The photo below of a weevil taking a drink of water was the first picture I took using it. I’m very pleased with the result. Of course it helps that I was photographing such a pretty insect! 

I don’t know if anyone would be interested, but I posted diagrams and instructions for making a similar diffuser on my blog. 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


P6170307 weevil re edit2 copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

That's an amazing photo

Looked at your photostream, there's some great photos in there. wow!


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

Great picture and great blog. I really like your light diffuser idea.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Your photography is stunning! I think you've done this before lol


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

just wow. very cool, i enjoy stuff like this.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Were there two? And if there was did you pick the lesser of the two weevils? :hihi:


Your photography is stunning. I am saving up for a decent full frame setup myself and can't wait to try some stuff like that.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Ashok said:


> That's an amazing photo
> 
> Looked at your photostream, there's some great photos in there. wow!


 
Thanks!
EC


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Were there two? And if there was did you pick the lesser of the two weevils? :hihi:
> 
> 
> Your photography is stunning. I am saving up for a decent full frame setup myself and can't wait to try some stuff like that.


LOL!!! I wish I'd thought of that line! I just might need to use that...

EC


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic photography!


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Un-frigging-believable.


----------

